

Angular's $watch, $digest and $apply explained - bjoe_lewis
http://angular-tips.com/blog/2013/08/watch-how-the-apply-runs-a-digest/

======
funkiee
It really is easy to end up with over 1000 watches in a page if you use any
sort of list of length 100 or greater with complex data. Directives like
bindonce help cut down on the watches, but it still isn't an easy problem to
deal with.

